# Mongoose BMX Handlebars



## Xlobsterman (Jun 2, 2019)

Can anyone help me date these Mongoose Bars? They came on an 84 Schwinn Sidewinder that I just acquired, so I believe them to be of that time period?


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Should you decide to sell, may be interested


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 2, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Should you decide to sell, may be interested




PM sent.........


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 3, 2019)

Another pic. Can anyone help me with a date on the bars?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2019)

Mongoose pro class bars. Mid to late eightys


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 4, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> Mongoose pro class bars. Mid to late eightys




I know they are Pro Class Bars from the 80's I was trying to get an exact year if possible? I do know these bars are pretty rare with the Maurice stamping.


----------

